# Amateur surgery on www.break.com



## Tincanfireman (Jul 28, 2009)

This is a video of two girls draining a cyst on a guy's back while he's sitting at a kitchen table. Best as I could tell, they used a drug store scalpel, paper towels, and a flashlight for illumination. Prepare the site? Naw. Gloves? Nope (special shoutout for the uttered wisdom at 3:06). Yes, alcohol was involved, and I'm not referring to sterilizing the site. Utterly amazing, and the sound effects and comments are priceless.

http://www.break.com/index/two-girls-one-cyst.html


----------



## el Murpharino (Jul 29, 2009)

Borderline disgusting....yet like a train wreck, you watch it despite not wanting to.

There's some video out there with a doctor doing the same procedure on a boil on a guy's bottom...the boil was easily 3 times the size of this one.


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 31, 2009)

OH.  MY.  GOD.  :wacko:  I will NEVER eat cottage cheese again!!


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Incredibly undelicious. Still, have to admit that I was transfixed.  The gagging sounds made my day.


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 3, 2009)

didnt have sound... but it just looks like a large zit... not that disgusting... i was imagining pus to be SHOOTING EVERYWHERE... but it wasnt that bad


----------



## fast65 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anybody else have a bad feeling about the way they were saying "oh...oh" at the end of the video?


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 3, 2009)

That is DISGUSTING.  Yes, I'm posting it on my Facebook.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw something like this a year or two ago.  Same kind of situation but they used a spoon to scoop out the puss.  None the less this is still just wrong.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 3, 2009)

As for the 800kg gorilla in the room...
Honestly, who here would be *tempted* to do that to themself? Who here is the type the pokes at scabs, pimples, skin tags and the like and could forseeably, just maybe see themselves doing that?

I'm not going to lie, while I hope that my rational, sane side would win out, I can't entirely rule out a sudden moment of stupidity followed by instant regret.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 3, 2009)

haha i love th "oh OHS" at the end. all of that puss comes from inside a little sac that must bes scraped out at the end.


----------



## JesseM515 (Aug 3, 2009)

disgusting...


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats awesome, i would totally do it. id be more sanitary tho.


----------



## phabib (Aug 4, 2009)

*Here's a haiku to express my feelings*

Why did they do that?
The puss just kept coming out
gloves, not expensive


----------



## NJN (Aug 4, 2009)

phabib said:


> Why did they do that?
> The puss just kept coming out
> gloves, not expensive



This forum is finally geting classy


----------



## Meursault (Aug 4, 2009)

NJN said:


> This forum is finally geting classy



I object to that
phabib is hardly first
to raise a post's tone

Simple procedure and yet
difficult to perform well

Alcohol clouds minds
His future, though, is quite clear
More pain, more pus, scars.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Aug 5, 2009)

"You've got to be kidding me, you've got to be kidding me, You've GOT TO BE KIDDING ME....Its like a brain!! UH!!!"  

Awesome!!  I am loving the gagging sounds!^_^


----------



## claytondirk (Aug 5, 2009)

bis would have been a good idea


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 5, 2009)

And from first-hand knowledge, I can tell you that the stupid thing will eventually grow back. Fortunately, as long as it doesn't get infected, it will just be a lump. This was an infected one, probably from an ingrown hair. (No, this one wasn't me BTW...)


----------



## A36 (Aug 5, 2009)

Damnit! I was just about to eat some stuffed shells!


----------



## nomofica (Aug 5, 2009)

As gross as it is, I'm really not bothered by that a whole lot (thanks to researching staphylococcus aureus infections). However I reaally enjoyed the gagging and horking sounds. Definitely priceless.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Aug 5, 2009)

I totally just tagged that video to my Facebook page!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 6, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> As for the 800kg gorilla in the room...
> Honestly, who here would be *tempted* to do that to themself? Who here is the type the pokes at scabs, pimples, skin tags and the like and could forseeably, just maybe see themselves doing that?



I have done it, though I used a 12g needle instead of a scalpel. It hurt, but as soon as the pressure was relieved I felt quite a bit better as it hurt. I wouldn't really call it a sane side winning out as much as I'd call it a means to stop the pain.


I've also seen a video of someone cleaning an abscess out. It appears to be taking place in some third world country, given the background. A conscious person essentially had a 12" long abscess on his leg that was cut open and the person performing the procedure was digging their hands inside of it to scoop out the puss and such.


----------



## chadwick (Aug 6, 2009)

Yuck... That was revolting.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Aug 26, 2009)

hey. i have been known to drain my own zits and the like... proper sterlization of everything. and i wear gloves when doing it. makes it hurt alot less


----------



## daedalus (Aug 26, 2009)

The girl preforming the procedure had a bandaid on her hand, and did not glove up prior to preforming an I&D. Not a good idea. Also, proper aseptic technique was not even attempted. Otherwise, not bad.


----------



## johnnyreb132 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like a tartar sauce bottle from Captain D's. ^_^


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 27, 2009)

johnnyreb132 said:


> Looks like a tartar sauce bottle from Captain D's. ^_^



I was watching it again last night and had the same though.  Mmm... Fish.


----------



## guardian528 (Aug 28, 2009)

at least they handled themselves well.....


----------



## Melclin (Aug 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *WolfmanHarris*
> As for the 800kg gorilla in the room...
> Honestly, who here would be tempted to do that to themself? Who here is the type the pokes at scabs, pimples, skin tags and the like and could forseeably, just maybe see themselves doing that?



Definately. I would do it a little cleaner...but I would do it. And I wouldn't regret it even if I ended up in ICU in septic shock. 

But seriously, if squeezing a blackhead is like OTC codeine, doing this would be like... super heroin.


----------



## imhumanoid (Sep 12, 2009)

The noises in the background, definitely priceless.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 13, 2009)

I only have one question, how can someone let it get that BIG! 

that is going onto facebook


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 14, 2009)

Other problem (the obvious have obviously been covered) is that if they don't pack it, they run a great risk of the top tissue healing back and the open space filling back up with all that lovely anaerobic, multimicrobial, cottage cheezy goodness and they're gonna wind up right back where they started.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 14, 2009)

Which lets them do yet another video...


----------



## remote_medic (Sep 14, 2009)

As to the question as to why someone would do that...simple answer   "NO HEALTH INSURANCE" 

 I've cared for a patient in the ICU who became septic and ended up on pressors after trying to do her own stitches because she didn't have health insurance.  Don't get me started...yes I've noticed all the beer bottles and packs of smokes on the table and have heard the "if you have money to smoke you've got money to pay for insurance....."

Maybe universal healthcare's time has come. I know...just opened up a big ole can of worms.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 15, 2009)

remote_medic said:


> Maybe universal healthcare's time has come. I know...just opened up a big ole can of worms.



Ohhh shiiiiiiiiiii

IBTL


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 16, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> Which lets them do yet another video...



That is some disgusting, forward thinking on the part of those girls.  As Ron White would say, "Think that make you go buhhhhhhhhhhh."


----------



## SES4 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Really, Really, REALLY Dumb*

1:  How did he allow it to grow so large?

2:  The lack of BSI on the "surgeons" part is disgusting.  BSI benefits both parties.

3:  Clearly they are all under the influence which leads to bad decisions.  

4:  I hope that he sees a Physican, Nurse Prac., PA immediately to get some Antibiotics and proper care. 

5:  Aside from all the things blaringly wrong with this I did say, "Ew" a lot watching it. LOL.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 17, 2009)

I actually had one similar to that.. not quite that nasty...... but bad enough... my girlfriend at the time had fun with it and got shot in the face in the process...lol... fun stuff... after all the nasty stuff was out it healed fine.

Girls must like that kinda thing... whats up with that???


----------



## piranah (Sep 18, 2009)

i was present on my clinical internship in the ER when we drained one of these....about the size of half a baseball....and we packed it with cheezecloth strips....


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 18, 2009)

piranah said:


> i was present on my clinical internship in the ER when we drained one of these....about the size of half a baseball....and we packed it with cheezecloth strips....


I had one on my back that was drained and packed. Yes, it was at a hospital. Mine had ruptured and was headed towards becoming an abscess. Mine was about half the size of a table tennis ball. Mine was also packed with the cheesecloth strips. I healed uneventfully.


----------



## Kookaburra (Sep 18, 2009)

**raises hand**

Hell, I did this on myself (before becoming involved with health care) on a huge blood blisters that covered the bottoms of my feet. My car had broken down, and I'd had to walk 5+ miles in high heeled boots, which caused the blood blisters.

Only I used a steak knife.:wacko:

After all the blood and fluid was out, (my bathtub looked like Norman Bates had paid a visit) I made a dressing of baking soda and spread it on the soles of my feet, then wrapped them in bandages.

Next day, right as rain and I was able to walk 3mi to work and back.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 19, 2009)

The sounds were the worst part... I love the ending though... "get it, get it, get it, oh... OHH, oh, oh... i think were done."... must have found his spine (im joking)

I wear gloves to do something as small as clean my camera lenses (to avoid any oil on the lens) and they don't wear them for a home grown medical procedure. wow.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 19, 2009)

The only bad part, was the drama queen that was talking. I find home surgery fun and exciting.. Post some more!


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 19, 2009)

i dont like anyone i know enough to get that on my hands. no glove no love


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 9, 2009)

fiddlesticks said:


> i dont like anyone i know enough to get that on my hands. no glove no love



+1

Even with a glove I wouldn't!  However I would be more than willing to drive you to the doctors office, better before they do it than after the home surgery too.  One has to wonder about the mental state of a person willing to cut into their drunk buddies skin with a knife without taking any BSI.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably the coolest thing ive seen this week.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 12, 2009)

That is so cool!! I love the comments and gagging sounds. Good thing they are not in EMS They would fail the BSI aspect along with other things.
I have cleaned out worse abcesses from animals and they stunk. But I still had gloves on. That would be down right gross to do that without gloves.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

At 3:08:


> God I wish I would've bought gloves



Uhhhhhh, yeah


----------



## Bailey (Oct 12, 2009)

I cut one of those out of my back about a year ago. Someone commented on how the guy could let it get that big...Mine grew to a little bigger than that in probably about 4 days. 

I cut it out myself with a (new) utility knife blade, lol, everything went fine, I cleaned it all out the best i could but it left a such a large gaping hole in my back that I ended up going see the doctor anyways.

He said I did a fantastic job cleaning it out, told me I was sick in the head for cutting it out myself, gave me some pills and sent me on my way, lol, good times.


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 17, 2009)

I _very narrowly avoided vomiting._


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 18, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> As for the 800kg gorilla in the room...
> Honestly, who here would be *tempted* to do that to themself? Who here is the type the pokes at scabs, pimples, skin tags and the like and could forseeably, just maybe see themselves doing that?
> 
> I'm not going to lie, while I hope that my rational, sane side would win out, I can't entirely rule out a sudden moment of stupidity followed by instant regret.



i had a mass on my leg for a while that i considered poking with a large bore needle... but i did research first and read about tumors growing through blood vessels and lancing them could potentially be fatal.... so i told my self i'd see the doctor in a week... the thing went away on its own before that.


----------



## mace85 (Oct 21, 2009)

ResTech said:


> I actually had one similar to that.. not quite that nasty...... but bad enough... my girlfriend at the time had fun with it and got shot in the face in the process...lol... fun stuff... after all the nasty stuff was out it healed fine.
> 
> Girls must like that kinda thing... whats up with that???




In a different context....BOW CHICKA BOW WOW.....


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 27, 2009)

I've seen it before......but I just had to click on it again.

I'm not right.....


----------

